# Animation erstellen mir ImageReady



## Mirco992280hh (11. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe 2 Banner in der Größe 234 x 60 Pixel in Photoshop erstellt, diese
 als Gif abgespeichert und möchte diese jetzt mit ImageReady im Wechsel animieren.

 Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

 Gruß,
 Mirco


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. November 2004)

Hast du dich schon ein wenig mit den Grundlagen von ImageReady beschäftigt?

Jedenfalls geht das recht einfach. Neues Frame erstellen und den "oberen" Banner ausblenden.
Nun kannst du eine "Animationskette" erstellen und somit die Zeit zwischen den Wechseln festlegen. Wenn du das nun als *.gif speicherst wiederholt sich die Animation und du bist glücklich


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

- Beide Banner in ein Dokument auf separate Ebenen laden, 
- zu Image Ready wechseln,
- Neuen Animationsframe erstellen, 
- ggfls. die Zeiten anpassen, 
- im ersten Frame nur Ebene 1 sichtbar machen, 
- zum nächsten Frame wechseln und dort nur Ebene 2 sichtbar machen

Genaueres im Handbuch oder F1 unter dem Stichwort "Animationen erstellen"

Gruss Markus


----------



## Mirco992280hh (11. November 2004)

geht das ein wenig genauer!?
Wie sind die ersten Schritte im ImageReady? Finde nix mit "Frame" erstellen!


----------



## Consti (11. November 2004)

Guck im Handbuch - das gibt es IMMER dabei, wenn du dir ein Produkt von Adobe kaufst!

Da steht es recht gut drin erklärt!


----------



## Mirco992280hh (11. November 2004)

Perfekt... Danke!


----------



## Mirco992280hh (11. November 2004)

Kleine Frage noch: Wie speicher ich die Animation jetzt richtig ab?
Wenn ich "speichern unter" wähle, kann ich lediglich meine Grafik als psd abspeichern...
Was hast es mit "Optimiert-Version speichern" oder " Platzieren" auf sich?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

Deine Speicheroption sollte "Optimiert speichern unter.." sein, dann gibt Dir
Image Ready automatisch *.gif vor.


----------



## Mirco992280hh (11. November 2004)

Ja supi, hat alles geklappt! Nochmals vielen vielen Dank für die kompetenten Tipps!
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Nehmen wir mal an, die animierte Version ist zu groß.. Kann ich direkt
in ImageReady die Anzahl der Farben von 256 auf z.B. auf 128 reduzieren oder muss ich dies vorab in Photoshop erledigen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

Nein, das kannst Du auch problemlos in IR erledigen. 
Einfach unten gezeigte Karteikarte suchen und dort die gewünschte Optimierungs-
einstellung vornehmen.

Gruss


----------

